# sick hen - sneezing/hick-ups. please advise quick!



## dwbonfire (Jan 16, 2012)

i posted on BYC as well but really need some advice fast.

one of my partridge rock hens is all ruffled up with her eyes squinted. she is making a noise that sounds like a 'hick-up'. i noticed her making that noise last week but she looked and acted fine and was eating and roaming the yard as usual. i didnt think much of it. today shes all ruffled with her tail down and not looking good at all. i put duramycin-10 in thier water, a TBSP in a gallon of water. i dont know if thats enough. what could be wrong with her, and what can i do to help her? i had some chickens last year present the same symptoms and then shortly after die, so i need to act fast! thanks!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 16, 2012)

Gapeworms- I can almost guarantee it.  I believe fenbendazole is what we used to knock it out.  She recovered quickly and completely.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks!
i just picked up some tylan-50 cause i thought id need to give her some of that. i read some posts on BYC with the same symptoms in chickens and most people said to give tylan because it was prob a respitory infection or something.

i wish i knew about the fenbendazole, i would have got some while i was at TSC! if it is gape worm, will that kill her quickly? like i said i had some chickens last year with these same symptoms and they died rather quickly. i dont think i will get the fenbendazole in time tomorrow morning..


----------

